# Posting Pictures



## Janie Therrien (5 Apr 2014)

Hi All.  I am new to this site, and would like to share pictures with another member in a PM.  Can anyone tell me how to go about doing that?  Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Apr 2014)

Pretty sure we don't have that feature.


----------



## Janie Therrien (5 Apr 2014)

Thank you for the response.


----------



## jeffb (6 Apr 2014)

You could always send a link to the photo that is hosted somewhere else such as Flickr.


----------

